# JMRI



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a Digitrax DZ123 that I am trying to program in JMRI but it is not listed. Has anyone had success in programming it as it is not listed in JMRI 4.24 so what decoder should I select to try and program it? Thanks


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Does JMRI allow an addition to the library, one manually added by the user? Probably not, but maybe..... Also, do you have the latest version? I don't know enough to know if V4.24 is it.

Do you know if this decoder is new, newish, or somewhat dated? It's possible it goes back more than about 16-20 years, again, no knowledge of this decoder.

Sorry, can't be of much help. Would a contact of Digitrax be worth the time?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

A quick google suggests to me these decoders should be supported... It's in this big list anyway...



Series 3 with FX3, silent, readback decoder definition


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe that JMRI 4.24 is the current version. The list on JMRI for digitrax decorders does not show DZ123 when I ask JMRI to read the decoder and it shows a large list, but not DZ123 which is still current on the Digitrax website.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think it's here in the digitax 1?3 file. 



Index of /xml/decoders



You'll have to read thru adding a new decoder on jmri. I have never done it ..






JMRI: DecoderPro User Guide - Updating Decoder Definitions







www.jmri.org


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve tried this with a decoder once and it worked. I had a dz decoder (unsure or number) and I just picked a random dz decoder even though number did not match and I was able to program it. I believe that decoder is in my 4-6-2 so I’ll see what I did later when I get home if I have time.


----------

